# Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder



## DerStipper (1. Juni 2010)

Hallihallo,

nach Jahren der Abstinenz hat mich das Fieber wieder gepackt. Da ich mittlerweile leider kein Equipment mehr habe brauche ich neues.

Ich wollte mir die "Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder" in 4,2m zulegen. Als Rolle wollte ich mir die "Sänger Specitec Runner RX8" zulegen.
Zielfisch wird in erster Linie die Barbe sein.
Mein Gewässer wird der Rhein zwischen Köln und Duisburg sein.

Wer hat denn hier schon erfahrungen mit der Rute gemacht?


----------



## Ralle2609 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder*

ich, ich hab sie mir auch seit kurzem zugelegt, 
ich kann nur sagen... EIN TRAUM in preis leistung

sehr feine spitze bis hin zur harten für die strömung und ein sehr hartes rückrat um auch größere fische sicher drillen zu können trotz alle dem schön leicht und einen wunderbar anmutenden dünnen blank ich habe sie in 3,60 und bin von der rute voll zufriedengestellt

ps hab sie von askari für knappe 40 tacken geschossen


----------



## DerStipper (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder*

Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass die bei Körben so um die 140g kaum noch Power hat. Schon erfahrungen damit gemacht? Weil würde auch mal gerne ab und an bisschen weiter draußen als 20-30m fischen.


----------



## dcpolo (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder*

Habe mir dieses Jahr die Browning Syntec Feeder ZX XH geholt. 4,20m und WG bis 180gr. Verarbeitung absolut super.

Bisher drei Mal gefischt mit Körben bis 150gr. Würfe waren absolut kein Problem, hatte das Gefühl sogar noch mehr werfen zu können. Die ersten zwei Male habe ich nur geworfen, beim letzten Fischen hat sie eine 67er Barbe souverän ans Ufer geführt. Konnte sehr gut Druck ausüben, hatte aber dennoch viel mehr Aktion als eine Cherrywood oder ähnliche Kaliber.

Für knappe 100 Euronen bisher ein sehr guter Kauf.


----------



## DerStipper (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder*

Hmmm ich glaube ich versuchs erstmal mit der Sänger is ja nich teuer. Und lege mir dann noch ne andere zu. Aber ich glaube die reicht erstmal. Kostet auch nur 40 Mücken.
Hab eher drauf gehofft, dass mir wer etwas mehr zu der Rute sagen kann. Von wegen Reserven und so.

Btw.
Hast du vielleicht mal interesse was zu starten?


----------



## Ralle2609 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder*

also ich selbst noch nicht aber im board wurde schon gesagt das man mit 150 noch durchziehen kann, ich hatte schon 80 gramm dran und man merkt sehr schnell das da noch große reserven sind der blank ist wirklich sehr stark


----------



## Voider (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder*

Ich habe die MP1 Heavy Feeder in 4,20m.

Für mich persönlich eine tolle Rute... habe damit Körbe ab 20g + Futter bis hoch auf 80g + Futter gefischt.
Auswerfen absolut null Probleme, selbst mit der feinen Spitze.

Ich habe die Browning Force Feeder Extreme Rolle dran und mit dieser Combo macht es einen Riesenspaß, zu fischen. Ich hatte bislang immer das gefühl, bestenfalls 70% des Equipment-Limits ausgereizt zu haben.

Voider


----------



## DerStipper (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder*

So hab mir das Set jetzt bestellt. Bin schon gespannt was so am Rhein alles geht^^


----------



## xpudel666x (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder*

Finde die Rute zu schwach für Körbe ab 100g + Futter.. habe zwei Stück und ausgiebig gefischt.


----------



## daci7 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder*

Ich hab zwei Cormoran Match Master Ambition Heavy Feeder in 4,2m mit Powerliner. Für mich eine super Kombination!
Ich nutz die Ruten zum Karpfenangeln im See genauso wie zum Feedern am Rhein im Hauptrstrom.
Körbe mit 120g+Futter steckt die locker weg  Man kann aber auch leichtere Gewichte gut auf Weite bringen.
Hab mir die beiden Ruten in der Bucht vor nem halben Jahr für jeweils 50 Tacken geschossen und ich denke, da hab ich nichts falshc gemacht =)


----------



## Stefan 07 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder*

Hallo, ich habe die Sänger gleich zweimal. Rute ist top, sehr leicht (eigentlich egal beim feedern) und hält einiges aus. Warum willst du weiter raus? Im harten Strom braucht man nicht weit raus. Habe es vor meiner Haustür. Harte Strömung, Körbe 100-120 gr. und ich fische dort in etwa 10-12 Meter Entfernung. Die Barben knallen ganz schön rein. Weit raus fische ich nur bei schwacher Strömung, wenn ich an die Strömungskante möchte und da reichen max. 50gr. Futterkörbe. Mit der Rute macht man nichts verkehrt.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## wegner8802 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder*

ich fische auch die Spirit MP1 heavys in 3,9m zwar habe ich nur körbe bis 40gr geworfen dennoch bin ich so von der aktion und der rute total beeindruckt. konnte sie auch bei askari für 38euro oder schiessen! die wahren irgendwie runtergesetzt von 70euro also fast 2 für einen Preis! Dafür kann ich nur sagen kann man sofort zugreifen ohne bedenken! Echt tolle Pinne!!!


----------



## DerStipper (23. August 2010)

*AW: Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder*

Also im moment beißen die Fische ganz gut. So ich habe ja die Rute in 4,2m und das ist schon harter Tobak wenn man alle 4-5 Minuten einen Fisch im Drill hat.


----------



## RheinBarbe (23. August 2010)

*AW: Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder*



DerStipper schrieb:


> Also im moment beißen die Fische ganz gut. So ich habe ja die Rute in 4,2m und das ist schon harter Tobak wenn man alle 4-5 Minuten einen Fisch im Drill hat.


Ja, angeln ist ja auch ein Sport und da soll man schonmal ins Schwitzen kommen. :q

P.S.: Dachte du wärst im Krankenhaus? |bigeyes


----------



## DerStipper (23. August 2010)

*AW: Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Ja, angeln ist ja auch ein Sport und da soll man schonmal ins Schwitzen kommen. :q
> 
> P.S.: Dachte du wärst im Krankenhaus? |bigeyes




Wurde heute entlassen. Vorher war ich ja eigentlich jeden Tag los.

Hast ja auch recht, aber wenn einem nach der Session das Handgelenk und der Arm mehr wehtut als nach ner 5h Polesession mit strammen Wind dann ist das aber falsch.

Was mich bei der Rute extrem stört ist, der Rollenhalter. Sehr schlecht gemacht, das drückt extrem und die Riffel sind sehr unangenehm. Hatte nach 4 Feedertagen a 3-5h leichte Schürfwunden.


----------



## wegner8802 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder*

ok klaa es gibt immer einiges was man so ein wenig abändern kann ich denke bei hochwertigeren pinnen wird das eine oder andere auch anders sein. Aber wir reden ja von 38euro!!!nichts desto trotz sind sie gut verarbeitet super aktion und haben einfach ein top preis leistungsverhältnis und darauf kommt es ja auch an! klaaa wenn ich einer bin der sein lebenlang nur feedert und das auch sehr oft dann würde ich auch gucken das ich was noch hochwertigeres kaufe! aber so sag ich mal tun die es für mich alle male!


----------



## lordkay (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder*

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir vielleicht einer von euch mitteilen, ob die Okuma Powerliner 865 an die Rute passt? 

Der Rollenfuß der Okuma Powerliner 865 hat eine Länge von ca. 7,5 cm.

Ihr wärt mir eine riesige Hilfe! :m

Lg
Simon


----------



## Dunraven (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder*

Oft ist nicht die Länge das Problem sondern die Breite des Rollenfußes. Von daher gebe die man auch noch an. Bei der Länge kann man den Rollenhalter ja verstellen aber bei der Breite eben nicht.


----------



## lordkay (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Oft ist nicht die Länge das Problem sondern die Breite des Rollenfußes. Von daher gebe die man auch noch an. Bei der Länge kann man den Rollenhalter ja verstellen aber bei der Breite eben nicht.



Die Breite beträgt ca. 1,6 cm

Bei meiner Shakespeare Feeder Rute kann man den Rollenhalter leider nur begrenzt einstellen. Dort scheitert es leider an der Länge und nicht der Breite. Aus diesem Grund dachte ich, dass das die Regel wäre.


----------



## Skyfire (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder*

Von den Wurfeigenschaften dürfte sich ja wegen der Länge nix ändern oder??
Mein Schwager hat die in 3,6m und da bin ich mit meiner Balzer Diabolo richtig neidisch.


----------



## omnimc (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder*

ich habe auch die 3,60er und finde die einfach nur genial. sehr leicht und voll durchziehen kann mit der auch.


----------



## lordkay (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder*



omnimc schrieb:


> ich habe auch die 3,60er und finde die einfach nur genial. sehr leicht und voll durchziehen kann mit der auch.



kannst du mir dann nicht vielleicht kurz bei meinem Problem helfen, welches ich kurz vor deinem Post beschrieben habe?

Das wäre klasse!


----------



## omnimc (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder*

mit der rolle? müßte ich ans auto gehen und messen aber von der fußlänge sollte es passen.melde mich heute mittag


----------



## lordkay (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder*



omnimc schrieb:


> mit der rolle? müßte ich ans auto gehen und messen aber von der fußlänge sollte es passen.melde mich heute mittag



Das wäre mir eine riesige Hilfe, danke!


----------



## omnimc (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder*

Hast du die Rolle schon zum nachmessen? bzw. Daten von der? 
weil wie gesagt Ich besitze nur die Rute. werde aber mal ausmessen wie breit und lang der Rollenhalter ist.


----------



## lordkay (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder*



omnimc schrieb:


> Hast du die Rolle schon zum nachmessen? bzw. Daten von der?
> weil wie gesagt Ich besitze nur die Rute. werde aber mal ausmessen wie breit und lang der Rollenhalter ist.



Ja, wie schon weiter oben beschrieben hat der Rollenfuß eine Länge von 7,5 cm und eine Breite von 1,6 cm.


----------



## omnimc (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder*

so ich habe gemesen. meine rolle ist auch ca. 1.6 cm breit und der fuß ca 7cm und in der länge ist noch platz.
also kauf dir das gute teil und ab ans wasser viel erfolg.kannst dich ja mal melden und ein eigenes urteil zu abgeben.


----------



## lordkay (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder*



omnimc schrieb:


> so ich habe gemesen. meine rolle ist auch ca. 1.6 cm breit und der fuß ca 7cm und in der länge ist noch platz.
> also kauf dir das gute teil und ab ans wasser viel erfolg.kannst dich ja mal melden und ein eigenes urteil zu abgeben.



sobald mein Fuß verheilt ist, werde ich dies tun. Vielen Dank für deine Mühen #h


----------



## omnimc (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder*



lordkay schrieb:


> sobald mein Fuß verheilt ist, werde ich dies tun. Vielen Dank für deine Mühen #h


 Hä normal sollte es passen habe extra gemessen wasn da los?

nee spaß gute besserung #h


----------

